# Haunt's Belfry 2007



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

This year's pictures and video weren't as good as last year. Most of the video was too shaky to use 
The video highlights the new props this year.

2007 :: Haunt's Belfry 2007 video by Hauntiholik - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid159.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid159.photobucket.com/albums/t131/Hauntiholik/Halloween/2007/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@t131/Hauntiholik/Halloween/2007/Ween2007


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

What a great display Haunt. I love it all. I did not know that your little daughter's eyes lit up. What a great add. A quick question though. Did you make the gargoyle on the roof? It looked great.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice! I can't wait till 08 either!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I LOOVE the end OMG...She is a creepy little doll as it is, but with the lightning...YIKES!! Great job hauntie.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

tuck said:


> Did you make the gargoyle on the roof?


I got the gargoyle from Frighteners Entertainment. I added LED eyes and pumped fog though it's mouth.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hauntiholik said:


> I got the gargoyle from Frighteners Entertainment. I added LED eyes and pumped fog though it's mouth.


Hehe. I think we all did that. I know I did.

I think the video turned out fine. Looks like another fun year at your place. I too, can't wait for 08.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Cool... liked the music too.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

NickG said:


> Cool... liked the music too.


Thanks! Hubby created the music using "Garage Band".


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Great haunt and photos!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks great. I love the atmosphere.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks great! I love the creepy chandelier.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That was great! Lots of atmosphere. I can't wait until 2008 either.


----------

